# Taters due the deep20th



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

She seems uncomfortable


Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much we are hopping and praying everything goes great

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

When is she due

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck!  I hope she gives you beautiful healthy kids.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Omg Victoria quest is having the best kid I'll try to put up pics of them tomorrow I can not thank you enough 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it Renae! I'm loving these Teflon kids.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Twin bucklings.The brown an white one is Tater gem .The one that looks like mom is Tater tot

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

AWW! I love the paint! He is so cool looking! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Are these out of Quest?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes I will go get pics of the others to show you

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Tasha is putting them up her phone takes better pics

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/showthread.php?t=164189

MBGR: Kidding Season 2014 this is where you can see them

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

